# I Just Couldn't Help Myself...



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Cheers,

mat


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That looks very nice indeed Mat, well done.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good job mat


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks good.

where did you get the bracelet from?

Mike


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments










The bracelet was from a local jewellers and in a box labelled 'Condor'. I think its the same brand as Roy's "Solid Link 22mm Bracelet -SBSL3", as it had the same clasp and the jeweller also had a bracelet like that one (but Â£10 more expensive  ) Maybe Roy can get hold of one? Although its possible it had been sitting around in the shop for 20 years.

Cheers,

mat


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done Mat.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a nice piece of work Matt, are you going to keep it as it is now







As for the bracelet I really like that


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah I think I'm going to keep it like this. It has a nice Titan jewelled movement, which looks pretty good quality.

The shop where I got the bracelet from also had an O&W M4, but with their name on the dial. I remember asking how much it was, but it was so expensive I didn't bother remembering... I think it was around Â£375







I might go in there and show him it, he used to sell Titans. Shame you don't see them in the UK much anymore.


----------



## Major Clanger (Sep 8, 2006)

Matt, a very good combination. Now that have seen it, I really like the idea of changing the dial on my 29. Therefore, does anyone know of any other watches that could provide a donor dial?

Regards


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Clanger,

If you want to move the whole insides of a different watch to the tag case it's just very good luck if the dial is the right diameter, the stem is long enough, the distance between the stem and the dial is right, the movement spacer is the right size and shape and the movement isn't too thick for the (quite thin internally) case.

So.. I certainly wouldn't advise buying a donor watch based on dial size.

mat


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Mat, the bracelet is a nice finishing touch to it


----------

